# Need some help with an ID!



## mcdoopy (May 28, 2009)

I've looked all over the web for info on this bike and can't come up with anything! The only identifying marker is the badge. There is also a 275 stamped on the rear hub. Trim-Grip Grips and a Mesinger Seat.  Can anybody shed any light on this bike for me?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## mcdoopy (May 28, 2009)

Also... nice forum!  Thanks for having me.  More pics:


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 28, 2009)

I can't make out what the badge says, but to my eye, that bike was either made by Chain Bike Co. of NY, who made Ross and other bikes, or it could be a Stelber, who made bikes in germany as well as imported from Holland.


----------



## mcdoopy (May 28, 2009)

Thanks!  Also, the tires are "Super Deluxe"

I believe the name on the badge reads Norwood.  Wouldn't that be the make and not the model if it were a different make?

It does look similar to a Stelber looking at other pics.


----------



## mcdoopy (May 29, 2009)

I obtained Sherwood Ross' email address (founder/former owner of Ross Bicycles) and asked him.  His response:

_"I can not shed light on who manufactured the bike in question, but I can narrow your search. It was definitely not made by Ross or Chain Bike Corporation. Thanks.
Sherwood B Ross"_

So if it is a Stelber... why a Norwood badge?


----------



## mcdoopy (Jun 2, 2009)

I asked for a little more help... this is what I got:

_"The only remaining possibility is Stelber Cycle but I do not know anyone alive
who could confirm. The bike was made in the USA.
Sherwood B Ross"_


----------



## Lrggarge (Jul 17, 2009)

I think that's like one of my bikes, I'll have to dig it out and check to see if it is the same.  Anyone know what these are worth?  Last I remember the one I have is in pretty good shape.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 19, 2009)

Here's some pics of a Stelber I have: 

 

  I would suspect Norwood was some type of store, and they had Stelber build bikes for them. Stelber was never very big in the USA, though they did make JC Higgins bikes for Sears in 1956 during a strike at the Murray factory. I've seen the sprocket on your bike on some of those JCH's.


----------

